# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  विन्डो 8 (window 8)

## INDIAN_ROSE22

Code: 
http://www.netload.in/dateiPQaIld06I....part1.rar.htm

http://www.netload.in/dateiQEWVUmc7u....part2.rar.htm 

http://www.netload.in/dateitKCgKD6Dh....part3.rar.htm

http://www.netload.in/dateiaNM4t3f2Z....part4.rar.htm

----------


## ravi chacha

THIS FILE IS ONLY FOR PREMIUM USERS!

----------


## manojdjoshi

Windows 8 सभी वर्शन 

    Enterprise x86
http://luckyshare.net/2554622622/en_....com.part1.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/3142283539/en_....com.part2.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/4851856965/en_....com.part3.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/4242962285/en_windows_8_enterprise_x64_dvd_917522.iso-_-Full-Packs.com.part4.RaR



  Enterprise x64

http://luckyshare.net/5438905995/en_....com.part1.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/6190017647/en_....com.part2.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/5922692240/en_....com.part3.RaR


Pro x64

http://luckyshare.net/6509208755/en_....com.part1.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/3266269745/en_....com.part2.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/9656824067/en_....com.part3.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/2894032221/en_....com.part4.RaR

Pro x86

http://luckyshare.net/5393582362/en_....com.part1.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/9467123728/en_....com.part2.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/4020875617/en_....com.part3.RaR

----------


## Shree Ji

अदभुत अविश्वसनीय

----------


## Dark Rider

*Windows 8 Professional (X86/X64) 

फाइल फोर्मेट : .iso
फाइल साइज़ :* 3.8 GB*

सिंगल लिंक साथ ही रिज्यूम सपोर्ट |

*
http://letitbit.net/download/77546.77af1d389a47efd208c9bd494112/8.Pro.Retail.AIO.yourupdate_tttt.rar.html

----------


## Rajeev

विंडोज 8 में प्रो ठीक रहेंगा या इंटरप्राइजेज |

----------


## ravi chacha

> *Windows 8 Professional (X86/X64) 
> 
> फाइल फोर्मेट : .iso
> फाइल साइज़ :* 3.8 GB*
> 
> सिंगल लिंक साथ ही रिज्यूम सपोर्ट |
> 
> *
> http://letitbit.net/download/77546.77af1d389a47efd208c9bd494112/8.Pro.Retail.AIO.yourupdate_tttt.rar.html


File not found

----------


## jaihind20

> *Windows 8 Professional (X86/X64) 
> 
> फाइल फोर्मेट : .iso
> फाइल साइज़ :* 3.8 GB*
> 
> सिंगल लिंक साथ ही रिज्यूम सपोर्ट |
> 
> *
> http://letitbit.net/download/77546.77af1d389a47efd208c9bd494112/8.Pro.Retail.AIO.yourupdate_tttt.rar.html


http://97123.zbigz.com/core/outzip.p...bb8a08396875f0

----------


## sonu367

क्या नेटबुक में विडों ८ सपोर्ट करेगा
तकनिकी जानकारी :-
प्रोसेसर - एटम
रेम -

----------


## sonu367

रेम - १जिबि  
डिस्क - १४० गीबी 
अभी विंडो ७ स्टार्टर यूज कर रहा हू

----------


## sunny39

दोस्तों में Windows 8  USB से कैसे इनस्टॉल किया जाये ये बताउगा वो भी सिंपल स्टेप में.

----------


## sunny39

सबसे पहले आपको Windows 8 की इमेज फाइल या extracted फाइल चाहिए. यदि आपके पास इमेज फाइल (.iso) है तो इसे WINRAR से किसी फोल्डर में extract कर ले. आप .ISO फाइल above दिए लिंक से डाउनलोड कर सकते है.
अब आप USB ड्राइव को NTFS में फॉर्मेट डिफ़ॉल्ट सेटिंग के साथ कर ले.

----------


## sunny39

अब आप Windows 8 के फोल्डर में जाये जहा आपने इसे extract किया था. वह पर आप boot फोल्डर में जा कर bootsect.exe को c: ड्राइव में कॉपी कर ले. आप इसे escape कर सकते है यदि आप DOS environment में comfortable है.

----------


## sunny39

अब command prompt को administrative rights के साथ खोल ले. अब cd\ टाइप करे इससे कमांड प्रांप्ट c: में आ जायेगा जहा हमने bootsect.exe को कॉपी किया था. अब टाइप करे bootsect/nt60 f: यहाँ f आपके usb का ड्राइव लैटर है अतः आप इसे अपने अनुसार change कर ले.

----------


## sunny39

अब आपका USB  Bootable  हो गया है अब इसे आवश्कता है विंडो फाइल की अतः  अब हम वो साडी फाइल कॉपी कर देगे जो हमने Windows 8 के इमेज फाइल से एक्सट्रेक्ट की थी. अब आप USB से Window 8 install कर सकते हो. यह ध्यान देने की बात है की आपका motherboard usb से बूट को support करता हो.

----------


## shankar52

मित्र आप मुझे यह बताये  की यह विंडोज 8 कम से कम रेकुर्मेंट क्या है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र आप मुझे यह बताये  की यह विंडोज 8 कम से कम रेकुर्मेंट क्या है



इतना सा है की यदि विंडोज सेवेन चला सकता है तो वो पीसी आसानी से विंडोज आठ के लिए तैयार है 
फिर भी आपके लिए :

*Windows 8 System Requirements*1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor1 gigabyte (GB) RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit)16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM 1.0 or higher driverTaking advantage of touch input requires a screen that supports multi-touch

----------


## ankchand

*Windows 8 Professional (x32) chahiye
*

----------


## navinavin

*१ महीने तक विन्दोव्स ८ उपयोग करने के बाद आज मेने उसे हटा दिया.... साला एकदम भंगार ओ एस है....*

----------


## sunny39

> अब आपका USB  Bootable  हो गया है अब इसे आवश्कता है विंडो फाइल की अतः  अब हम वो साडी फाइल कॉपी कर देगे जो हमने Windows 8 के इमेज फाइल से एक्सट्रेक्ट की थी. अब आप USB से Window 8 install कर सकते हो. यह ध्यान देने की बात है की आपका motherboard usb से बूट को support करता हो.


आप इस method से win 7, vista भी इनस्टॉल कर सकते है. window xp इनस्टॉल करने के लिए आपको ये कमांड देना hoga bootsect/nt52 f:
aap bootsect/help type कर के iske sabhi option jaan सकते है.

----------


## sunny39

> अब आपका USB  Bootable  हो गया है अब इसे आवश्कता है विंडो फाइल की अतः  अब हम वो साडी फाइल कॉपी कर देगे जो हमने Windows 8 के इमेज फाइल से एक्सट्रेक्ट की थी. अब आप USB से Window 8 install कर सकते हो. यह ध्यान देने की बात है की आपका motherboard usb से बूट को support करता हो.


आप इस method से win 7, vista भी इनस्टॉल कर सकते है. win xp इनस्टॉल करने के लिए आपको ये कमांड देना hoga,  bootsect/nt52 f:
aap bootsect/help type कर के iske sabhi option jaan सकते है.

----------


## sunny39

thank you gill1313 ji for your reputation

----------


## shankar52

[इस फाइल को कैसे डाउनलोड करे  ये तो प्रीमियम  लिंक है आप फ्री लिंक दे 
QUOTE=INDIAN_ROSE22;1660787]

Code: 
http://www.netload.in/dateiPQaIld06I....part1.rar.htm

http://www.netload.in/dateiQEWVUmc7u....part2.rar.htm 

http://www.netload.in/dateitKCgKD6Dh....part3.rar.htm

http://www.netload.in/dateiaNM4t3f2Z....part4.rar.htm[/QUOTE]

*इस फाइल को कैसे डाउनलोड करे  ये तो प्रीमियम  लिंक है आप फ्री लिंक दे*

----------


## shankar52

Pro x64

http://luckyshare.net/6509208755/en_....com.part1.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/3266269745/en_....com.part2.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/9656824067/en_....com.part3.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/2894032221/en_....com.part4.RaR

Pro x86

http://luckyshare.net/5393582362/en_....com.part1.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/9467123728/en_....com.part2.RaR
http://luckyshare.net/4020875617/en_....com.part3.RaR

*ये 32 बिट सिस्टम पे चलेगा की नहीं*

----------


## shankar52

> http://97123.zbigz.com/core/outzip.p...bb8a08396875f0


*नया लिंक दे.........*

----------

